# Premier League to return on June 17 after 100-day break amid coronavirus



## Irisbet (Jun 13, 2020)

Premier League to return on June 17 after 100-day break amid coronavirus

Perhaps the most popular football championship in The World. In this regard, we invite our players to demonstrate their analytical abilities and knowledge in sports. It is necessary to guess the exact score of two matches:

Aston Villa - Sheffield United and Manchester City - Arsenal.

For the winners, we will credit $ 10 per account at Irisbet.com

Options for the results are accepted before the start of the first match.

Please write your results here on the forum or send it to support@irisbet.com


----------

